# plants that hang down?



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Are there any plants I could put in the clay or mount near the top that will hang or grow down, not up toward the light?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Strawberry begonia. They grow similarly to a spiderplant, with the mother plant producing a cascade of daughter plants that hang down on vines.
Saxifraga stolonifera - Strawberry Begonia ForestFarm
Outstanding Interior Plants


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

You could also use something like _Anthurium bakeri_ or _Anthurium vittarifolium_. Both are pendulous "strap-leafed" varieties.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

various nepanthes pitcher plants hang down. but be careful what type of frogs you are going with if you use a pitcher plant.

Zack


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhipsalis would be perfect.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

How do rhipsalis generally handle the lack of air movement?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

what about tassel ferns?


----------



## RSS (May 21, 2010)

Alot of the vining Peperomia's would be perfect also, I only have a few species and the leaf size/shape/color choices are very nice. Every one I have is easy to grow from cutting too.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

driftfc said:


> various nepanthes pitcher plants hang down. but be careful what type of frogs you are going with if you use a pitcher plant.
> 
> Zack


I think that the accounts of pitcher plants "eating" frogs are anecdotal at best. Some suggestions on the pendant plant selection: "String of hearts" - Ceropegia woodii, several Hoya species, "Lipstick plant" - Aeschynanthus sp.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

pither plants tend to grow upwards, the older longer stems will hang down but new shoots generally go straight up and many of them get to 20+ft tall although thats only if you let them go wild. To produce the more attractive lower pitchers i cut them back once a year to keep them a bit smaller and to get the lower pitchers forming


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

A ficus tree will produce tons of aerial roots that hang down very far and look pretty cool.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

they also get 20-40m tall in many cases, far too big for a viv


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

They are easy to trim back- popular bonsai subject.


----------



## epiphyte (Jan 25, 2011)

I really love pendent plants. Here's a list of some of my favorites...epiphyte grand prix. Most of them probably aren't suitable for vivariums...but thought I'd share them just in case anybody's generally interested in hanging plants.


----------

